# Small German shepherd



## Katrina_tvd (Jan 26, 2016)

I posted on here recently about how my 11 month female German shepherd was smaller then all the other German shepherds her age and every other one we meet. She is 22" and the shoulder and 52 pounds. I understand that this is within the standards but she Smaller than every gsd I have ever had . She is perfectly fit and is in great shape, no concerns there. when buying her we originally planned to breed her because the breeder wanted to breed one of his males with an all black female but it was up to us and I don't know if we should now given her size.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

More than size and colour would have to go into the consideration of breeding...she is within the standard size wise but how does she measure up everywhere else?

She is a beauty... I have a smaller male and am so happy he's not 90lbs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If your female ends up suitable for breeding in all other ways, there is no reason to worry about her size. I might worry if her mother and grandmother threw huge puppies and huge puppies were common in her lines, but, usually, nature protects the females.


----------



## Katrina_tvd (Jan 26, 2016)

gaia_bear said:


> More than size and colour would have to go into the consideration of breeding...she is within the standard size wise but how does she measure up everywhere else?
> 
> She is a beauty... I have a smaller male and am so happy he's not 90lbs.





lhczth said:


> If your female ends up suitable for breeding in all other ways, there is no reason to worry about her size. I might worry if her mother and grandmother threw huge puppies and huge puppies were common in her lines, but, usually, nature protects the females.


She has a phenomenal temperament, friendly and has a great drive when it comes to working and learning. The breeder knows this that's why he asked. I was just a little concerned about her size, thankyou for your advice


----------

